# Breiter bauendes Innenlager für Alutech Sennes



## Timmö__ (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit in der Sennes von 2017 ein nach außen breiter bauendes Innenlager einzubauen?
Die e.thirteen Kurbel hat gerade mal 4mm Abstand zu den Hinterbaustreben. Würde da gerne mehr Platz haben.. vielleicht hat da ja jemand eine Lösung parat.

Danke!


----------



## ShockRox_71 (25. Mai 2019)

Nabend!

Die hier bauen etwas breiter, zumindest als RaceFace oder Shimano:

https://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets/threaded-bb.html?bb_standard=6860&bearing=6358

Oder sofern es die Kettenlinie und die Kurbelachse zulässt mit Spacern versuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. Mai 2019)

Vergleiche doch einfach den Q-Faktor der verschiedenen Kurbeln...


----------



## Timmö__ (26. Mai 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Vergleiche doch einfach den Q-Faktor der verschiedenen Kurbeln...



Hab mal geschaut.. ethirteen hat soweit den größten Q-Faktor.. noch andere Ideen? :/


----------



## Duc851 (16. Oktober 2019)

Eine Kurbel für 83mm Innenlager verwenden und beidseitig einen 5mm Spacer auf der Kurbelachse verwenden wäre noch eine Idee.


----------

